# Which 2x2?



## Tim Major (Nov 22, 2009)

I need a 2x2, and I've been looking on popbuying, and they have a lot of 2x2's. I've picked the ones I'm most interested in. Keep in mind I have ES cubies I can switch with others, if the current cubies are not the best.

Here's my list;
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.24879
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25568
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25567
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25571
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25570
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.24756
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.24757
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25274

If you can't be bothered with all the links, provide a link that you think is the best. I would prefer to order from popbuying. In there is a Maru, a ES, a YJ, and a few without brand names, one of which I think is a DS.

Thanks, and if there are good 2x2's I've missed, please say.


----------



## Omniscient (Nov 22, 2009)

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.24879
here you go


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 22, 2009)

Omniscient said:


> http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.24879
> here you go



You sure that's the best? It was in my list... But it isn't Maru or DS, which I expected most people to suggest.


----------



## Faz (Nov 22, 2009)

That is Maru


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 22, 2009)

Omniscient said:


> http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.24879
> here you go




that's a DS.

i recommend this one: http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25832


----------



## Ashmnafa (Nov 22, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> Omniscient said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.24879
> ...



:fp


----------



## Anthony (Nov 22, 2009)

Ashmnafa said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > Omniscient said:
> ...



lol! Rubik's brand 2x2s are epic fails.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 22, 2009)

here's a DS:
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25599


----------



## Edmund (Nov 22, 2009)

ice cube ftw


Spoiler



im being facetious, and if you didnt get that lol. im sub-5 easy and i use es


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 22, 2009)

seriously though, i really recommend the maru ice cube 2x2

here's the link: http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25572


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 23, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> seriously though, i really recommend the maru ice cube 2x2
> 
> here's the link: http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25572



I want one competition legal, and I'm guessing that isn't.

This;
Maru $7.66US http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25570
Unknown one, that looks good $5.36US http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.24879

Whcih one please? Or should I get both?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 23, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > seriously though, i really recommend the maru ice cube 2x2
> ...




the unknown one is the Diansheng 2x2

if you think Maru is too expansive, get this one: 
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25567

LanLan is much better (and cheaper) than Diansheng

BTW does anyone know how is this one?
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25833

is it like, the giant 2x2?


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 23, 2009)

I'd just buy an eastsheen and mod it.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 23, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> I'd just buy an eastsheen and mod it.



lanlan=modded eastsheen


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 23, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd just buy an eastsheen and mod it.
> ...



I'm against people buying cubes that they could easily make themselves.


----------



## Edward (Nov 23, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...



Ummm, Diy cubes?


----------



## Edmund (Nov 23, 2009)

Edward said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



DIYs are not *easily* made.


----------



## Edward (Nov 23, 2009)

Depends on your definition of easy. Whatever.


----------



## Zava (Nov 23, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



yeah, I have one of those and it just sucks.


----------



## Zava (Nov 23, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...



well if you are buying in both cases, why work a lot with it?


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 23, 2009)

Zava said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



It feels more worthwhile, and it allows you to differentiate yourself. And it isn't even that much work.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 26, 2009)

None of those links are working right now? All cubes on PB's links don't seem to be working.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Nov 26, 2009)

Just buy this http://iq-puzzle.com.hk/product_info.php?cPath=31&products_id=257


----------



## Escher (Nov 26, 2009)

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25833

THE KING OF PUZZLE


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 4, 2009)

Escher said:


> http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25833
> 
> THE KING OF PUZZLE



Damn, I'd already ordered when I saw this. The Maru would be a slave, and the Rubik's the Pharaoh. Why is this cube not bought more often? I wish I bought this, and followed your suggestion.
:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fpto me.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 4, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25833
> ...



but i heard that cube is worse than a normal rubik's 2x2


----------



## riffz (Dec 4, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



Sarcasm...?


----------

